# Trimming massive ficus hedges



## mikewhite85 (Oct 9, 2011)

So this job is literally at Tom Cruise's house in Beverly Hills. The property manager said it was owned by a VIP and I found out who it was when I got there. To say the least it is a beautiful property. A few live oaks that need light ornamental pruning among other things. What's got me are these huge ficus hedges, probably 50' tall that need to be faced up. There is no lift access in the back. I was thinking of finding the tallest step ladders (right now my largest is only a 14' tripod ladder) I could find and getting some telescoping loppers. MAYBE I could hit 30' with that.

I am wondering if you guys have any suggestions on trimming those ficus? They don't need to be trimmed a whole ton, just cleaned up an faced back a little.


----------



## Zale (Oct 9, 2011)

Have you asked the property manager how it was done in the past? There are many types of lifts available, what is the access like?


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 12, 2011)

No access. The last guys used high ladders and pole pruners apparently. 

I put in my bid for 10,300. Definitely one of the highest bids I have ever done. It will probably take about a week. I am planning on buying a 20' step ladder, tying into the tree, and replacing the chainsaw on my stihl powerpruner with a hedge trimmer attachment. The guy at my local shop recommended it. We'll see how it goes. I will be able to comfortably trim to at least 30'.


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Mike. How big is the wood under the hedge? If strong enough maybe you could rig up a pulley system, or again if strong enough, hook a line from one end to the other under tension as high as you can, and run your climbing line off of it using a pulley, so you can slide from side to side. Even if you shot a line over the tops and SRT up, and worked down as needed. If you had your SRT over enough small branches it would hold you. Ladders scare me.
Sounds like a cool job. Good luck


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 17, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Hi Mike. How big is the wood under the hedge? If strong enough maybe you could rig up a pulley system, or again if strong enough, hook a line from one end to the other under tension as high as you can, and run your climbing line off of it using a pulley, so you can slide from side to side. Even if you shot a line over the tops and SRT up, and worked down as needed. If you had your SRT over enough small branches it would hold you. Ladders scare me.
> Sounds like a cool job. Good luck


 
That's a great idea. If I get the job I will see if that's possible. If you get slow out where you are I would love to have you on this one. I am somewhat certain, however, that I will not get the job. Kind of bid for the sky because of difficulty.

Just bought a gri gri and 11mm blaze- looking forward to messing around with the hand ascender technique you showed me.


----------



## mmoxe (Oct 21, 2011)

That's good idea.....


----------

